# Casting for Muskie



## CarpWild

Alright, I will admit that I never target muskie specifically; however, it never fails that every year I hook into one while bass fishing at Clear Fork Reservoir. This is an honest statement and I have several people that have witnessed this. 

I will be the first and probably not the last to tell you that hooking into one of these giants is enough to make your heart beat 1000 times per minute and I can never let that feeling go after releasing the muskie back into the water. 

The statements above have me thinking about specifically targeting muskie this year, not all the time but more than I ever have in the past. Clear Fork along with some other lakes, I have observed are targeted more towards trolling for these beasts. How many of you actually go out and cast for these giants rather than troll? 

I am sure that casting for muskie with a 1-3 ounce lure can make one tired and sore rather quickly. Does anyone here have any input towards this and any advice as to what type of gear would be muskie specific???


----------



## Roscoe

Everything you need to know is on the internet these days.Google up some Musky sites and that will lead into more info.Read all the Musky Magazines you can get.I do a lot of searching and reading and it's helped me a bunch.Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## Snakecharmer

I much rather cast than troll. Not that its more successful but I just get more pleasure from casting. So for me casting, I use baits from 1/2 oz to about 2oz. - Mepps, Buchertails, Windels, Poe's Awaker, Mouldy Hawgs, 6-7" Believers.., I save my bigger Believers, Depthraiders and the like for trolling.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

I cast 98% of the time. I only troll in the spring. Yes, you have to build up to casting lures for 12 hours a day. It takes me about 2-3 weeks to get into musky shape. I know those first few days are going to hurt. No way around it except for some advil or aleve afterwards. One thing though, when you plan on targeting the ski's, leave your other gear at home. If not you won't stick it out and will end up switching. Good luck!


----------



## Burks

I can cast for 4-6 hours without really getting tired. I have issues with both my wrists so they sort of wear out rather than get tired before anything else.

Believe me, I feel it the next day. But during the time it's almost effortless.


----------



## crittergitter

Advil really helps early in the year. ;- )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vc1111

Cutt em Jack's advice is spot on. If you want to learn to catch muskies consistently, you have to stay with it.

When I cast, I used to put a few wraps of electrical tape around each wrist. It 
sounds funny, but it works great and severely reduces the fatigue, and that will help you keep at it as far as casting goes.

Make sure you get a musky rod. Gander Mountain usually has some nice ones for $80 or even less. You will be glad you did because they handle the heavier lures much better than your bass gear will.

There is a list of other gear you'll want other than lures too, but the rod will make you or break you if you're going to cast for extended periods.

If you're smart you'll run away while you still can. Muskies will get in your head and stay there forever. You may find yourself conducting a garage sale to get rid of you've other gear...so you can buy more musky gear.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I'm with Cutt "Em Up....leave everything else home...

If you're thinking you'd like to cast exclusively or even exclusively muskie fish; have some crankbaits available and troll around a bit to take breaks from the casting. You don't need fancy trolling gear if you're planning on trolling less of your total muskie time. A few down east rod holders clamped on the side of your boat and you're good to go...Your casting gear will suffice for the time being while your resting your back and arms. This will also allow for more time for your baits to remain wet allowing you better odds at catching more fish in less time. Good Luck!



> If you're smart you'll run away while you still can. Muskies will get in your head and stay there forever. You may find yourself conducting a garage sale to get rid of you've other gear...so you can buy more musky gear.


Amen to that!


----------



## CarpWild

Most of my time Muskie fishing will be from a kayak so either casting or paddling (for trolling) is gonna make my arms feel like jello so it is what it is I guess. I have access to my dads bass boat too but sometimes it's easier for me to just mount my yak and go rather than driving to his place, hooking up and then the rest. I'll give it a shot this year and go from there. 

I tell ya though, I'm excited. All my Muskie catches have been from the bass boat so if I do hook one in the kayak, I'll be excited to see the pull. I have hooked into some nice bass that pull the yak around, I can only imagine a Muskie. I'll post some pics and maybe even a few videos. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GRMuskie

I've hooked two muskies from a kayak and was able to land one of them for a picture. It really wore me out (I'm probably your Dad's age, if not older). I was paddling, battling the mosquitos, sweating profusely, and having a difficult time casting because I was in a sit-in style angling kayak instead of a sit-on style, and thinking why am I subjecting myself to this abuse, when a 37 incher swallowed by manta lure. 
That fish came airborne three times and once was right at my yak. Came really close to flipping me over. 

I decided that it was a big hassle muskie fishing from a kayak, but I'll probably go back to that spot and try it again this year. 

I was by myself and had to hold the fish and snap a quick picture, so, I looked like a wildman with wild eyes and a sweaty shirt. I sent the picture out at work on an email and those jokesters fixed it up as a warning poster for how a person looks after catching muskie fever...


----------



## vc1111

I hooked a 37 incher at Piedmont a few years back. He put up a great fight but I finally worked him in close to the side of the boat. As my partner was reaching for the net, the fish launched out of the water and landed in my boat.

The truth about musky fishing is so much better than anything you could ever make up.


----------



## GRMuskie

Here's a video of a muskie jumping into my boat:






Same thing happened to a fishing buddy of mine the same day. Very weird!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack

Video made me cringe with that musky barrel rolling on the deck and you guys with no shoes on.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Video made me cringe with that musky barrel rolling on the deck and you guys with no shoes on.


+1 on that! I expected to see a treble in a foot!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

"can you hold onto him?" "not really" haha  Nice vid. Gotta love it!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'm looking for a combo myself. Buchertails up to magnum bulldogs? Can I pull that off with a single combo? Let us know what you decide on CarpWild.


----------



## Anzomcik

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I'm looking for a combo myself. Buchertails up to magnum bulldogs? Can I pull that off with a single combo? Let us know what you decide on CarpWild.


Yes a single combo is very doable. It doesnt have to be an expensive combo either. A tackle industries XH rod (choose your length) and match that with a Shimano Cardiff 300 or 400 reel, then spool it with 80lb braid of your choice. That is a combo that can do every aspect of musky fishing very well. 

Now of corse you there are many different setups that can do the whole spectrum of musky fishing. I just named one "budget" friendly combo in the musky world, your still out like $300 for that combo.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Longer rods for better figure 8s at boat and power vs large fish?


----------



## Legend killer

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Longer rods for better figure 8s at boat and power vs large fish?


A 9' mh pulling a double 10 into a figure 8 would feel like a twig breaking. If I have one rod I would get a rod rated up 12oz or more. Personally I prefer a xxh with double 10's as I feel I do a better 8 with a stiffer rod. Oh yeah 9' all the way. More range on your 8.


----------



## Anzomcik

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Longer rods for better figure 8s at boat and power vs large fish?


Better figure 8s, well thats subjective to the fish and where your fishing. I personally do not convert a very high % of muskies figure 8ing. I have a much higher % rate of getting the same musky that vanished when 8ing on a fast follow up cast. 

What I do is a figure seven looking for a follow, if i dont see a musky tailing its right back to another cast.
I do this for a couple reasons 
1. I get so many more fish on the retrieve than on boat side antics that I personally feel I have a higher chance of getting a fish with the extra 25 casts i gain from not going all out in 8ing every cast.
2. Short cast backs to fish that followed I have a better chance at getting to strike, also have more room for the fight and loose less of them. 

Also you have LESS power with longer rod. Laws of leverage the tip of the rod is further away from the fulcrum (your hand thats furtherest up on the rod). You can not put more force to the fishing line with a longer rod.

What you gain from a longer rod is forgivness during the fight. You have more rod flexing that its easier to keep tension on the line.

I have caught many muskies on 7'-8' rods I am aslo fishing is some areas that favor shorter rods. But it is a person choice, if your rod locker can handle 8' rods then maybe looking in to 9 foot rods would not be the best choice. But if you want 10' rods go for it. Just dont let magizine articles and sponcered pros tell you what best for you and your style of fishing.


----------



## jlami

You guys might laugh but my musky rig is the $20 walmart Tiger spinning combo... Judge me if you want but it works great haven't lost a fish yet.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

jlami said:


> You guys might laugh but my musky rig is the $20 walmart Tiger spinning combo... Judge me if you want but it works great haven't lost a fish yet.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How many have you landed?


----------



## GRMuskie

jlami said:


> You guys might laugh but my musky rig is the $20 walmart Tiger spinning combo... Judge me if you want but it works great haven't lost a fish yet.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Those cheap Tiger spinning combos are also good for landing salt water fish down on the piers at the gulf. Spanish, Kings, and the like. 

My son landed over 20 muskies last year and most of them was on 17 lb mono. I keep telling him to use braided power pro, but he thinks that it is more fun to fight them and land them on lighter mono.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

jlami said:


> You guys might laugh but my musky rig is the $20 walmart Tiger spinning combo... Judge me if you want but it works great haven't lost a fish yet.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Uglystick tiger rod?


----------



## jlami

No I'm pretty sure they are glass or composite? Never seen an ugly stick one... Though I would probably snag one on site as I love my ugly stick and have landed several large fish on it as well. (Northern Pike, Mississippi River Catfish, Gar, Carp, Musky, Bass, Blue Gill, Crappie, Drum, Grennel, Dog Fish, lake mille lacs ealpout, trout etc.) yes my ugly stick is my EVERYTHING set up. As far as the el cheapo Tiger spinning combo, I have owned at least four of them going back to when I was 15 yrs. old and living on Lake Minnetonka. So a head count is near impossible. Being that this is a fishing forum full of alot if guys who feel they need the highest rated gear on the market I am reluctant to tell you that I have also used them for snagging Mississippi River Sturgeon back in the day. (which I believe is illegal now)
Disclaimer: I am no expert! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami

Legend killer said:


> How many have you landed?


Your welcome to join me this spring and see for yourself... I was born and raised in Missouri, The "Show Me State". If you're not sure what I mean by that come out with me sometime and I will show you.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

I would like to fish Alum for the first time, we can use my boat. You just brink a 12 pack


----------



## jlami

Legend killer said:


> I would like to fish Alum for the first time, we can use my boat. You just brink a 12 pack


You drink on the water? I'm all about having a few beers, but from what I understand it is illegal to possess alcohol on the water in OH. Correct me if I'm wrong? I hope you don't want to bring an old phone magneto to shock the fish too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52

The beer is for the ride home......You can't drink on the water


----------



## jlami

You can't drink on the highway either... I'm starting to question your integrity?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer

You guys are silly. I only drink water while on the water.


----------



## Roscoe

I don't think these boys were talking about Beer.More likely Red Bull or Monster drinks.But,if you like to drink Beer,then drink wherever you want.



Roscoe


----------



## Whaler

Can you stand up in your Kayak to cast ? It's a lot easier to cast for Muskies standing up than sitting or squatting or whatever you do in a Kayak. My advice if you plan on doing a lot of casting for Muskies is to use your dad's bass boat .


----------



## Mason52

You can stand up and cast in a kayak if you drink enough Just save a couple for the ride home......


----------



## imalt

You can sit and cast in a kayak perfectly fine. With or without the beer. Get a longer rod and it is no big deal to cast all day out of a yak. Plus a yak allows you access to some water that a power boat can't get to. Off topic I gotta say I don't know what it is but LK you can get some people going. It was boring on here while you were on your 30 day vacation.


----------



## t.stuller

I use a Abu Garcia Ambassaduer C4 5600 on a 6' 3" Tica (X heavy/ very fast tip) for large plugs and live bait, and a plueger president on a 7' Ugly stick carbon lite (med. heavy) for lighter lures.


----------



## Whaler

The reason I asked about standing in a Yak is that it is a lot easier to see following fish and other things in the water while standing that when sitting. It's a lot easier to net a good sized Muskie while standing too than when sitting.


----------

